# how do I change the bit?



## eggonmyface (Nov 8, 2009)

I have an older router (315.17550) and cannot figure out how to get the old bit out. I don't have the user's manual ... are there any I can download? Also, will it only take Craftsman bits? I have some new doors and need to route out the hinges and was planning on using a Porter-Cable hinge kit. thanks!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum egg!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello, and welcome! You may have a little rust that has formed on the nut, and collar inside the nut, It is also possible that you did not loosen the nut far enough. On some brands, the bit is not loose untill you go and loosen more. You may feel it tighten a little before the bit is loose. If that doesn't do it, you can put the bit shaft into the vice, and carefully tighten the vice without touching the blades. Then you can take a small block to tap on the bit at the chuck. Also try to pull the router straight away from the bit, after pulling and while pulling, and it should come free. Hope this helps.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

This may either be a "two wrench" setup or a single wrench with a push bottom to lock the shaft. As Howard stated, simply loosen the collet nut and the bit should come out. If it doesn't, completely remove the collet nut, this will allow you to tap the shank of the bit lose. 

To answer,


> will it only take Craftsman bits?


 No. Brand name bits make no difference for use in a router. Shank size, however, does. 1/4" or 1/2" shank sizes, some routers will take both sizes, some only the 1/4". 

For a down-loadable manual, try here: http://www.routerforums.com/craftsman/7888-craftsman-parts-manuals.html


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello & welcome to the RouterForums Eggie.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Also, it should not be restricted to only Craftsman bits; it should use some combination of 1/4", 1/2" or possibly 3/8" if American, metric otherwise. Bits are too much of a commodity item.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

eggonmyface said:


> I have an older router (315.17550) and cannot figure out how to get the old bit out. I don't have the user's manual ... are there any I can download? Also, will it only take Craftsman bits? I have some new doors and need to route out the hinges and was planning on using a Porter-Cable hinge kit. thanks!


I believe you have a lock lever to engage the lower nut whilst loosing the upper nut....On mine I have to completely unwind the upper nut (closest to the bit) to get the bit out sometimes they can be a bear sometimes.
Good Luck
Best Regards,
George Cole


----------

